# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Nam Phát - dịch vụ tổ chức tiệc cho bé và gia đình

## Namphat.restaurant

Nhà Hàng Nam Phát 21 nguyễn trung ngạn Q1
Nhà Hàng Chuyên tổ chức tiệc thôi nôi, tiệc sinh nhật, tiệc cưới, tiệc báo hỷ và có phòng riêng Vip dành cho tổ chức hội thảo công ty…
Nhà Hàng Nam Phát Tọa lạc trên tầng thượng của tòa nhà Miss Áo Dài cao 12 tầng, nằm ngay trung tâm thành phố, với tổng diện tích 450m2. Hường nhìn ra sông sài gòn phía quận 2 và tòa tháp hoa sen cao 68 tầng cùng nhiều tòa nhà lung linh khác.
Chi tiết xin liên hệ: Ms. Trang (0125 456 4428) hoặc thuytrang.nhahangnamphat@gmail.com

----------

